# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αναρωτιεμαι..

## iwannaaa

Ποστευετε οτι μπορουμε να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας ικανοποιητικα χωρις ερωτικο συντροφο?

----------


## stefamw

Ως πασχων απο εξαιρετικη κοινωνικη φοβια θα ελεγα ναι για μενα. Το να ειμαι γενικα με μια συντροφο δεν μπορω καν να το φανταστω, ποσο μαλλον για ερωτικη σχεση. Το αγχος θα με ειχε σκοτωσει/γερασει πολυυυυ πριν την ωρα μου. Καποιος αλλος με ελαφριας μορφης κοινωνικη φοβια αμφιβαλλω αν θα ηταν ικανοποιημενος χωρις ερωτικο συντροφο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μονο στη περιπτωση που δε γινεται αλλιως αλλα αυτο ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να βρεθει καπιος σε τετοια θεση...

----------


## willowfairy

> Ποστευετε οτι μπορουμε να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας ικανοποιητικα χωρις ερωτικο συντροφο?



εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα!

----------


## elis

Κι εγω δε μου λειπει

----------


## Aretousa

Ναι γιατί όχι...

----------


## Poet

Μπορείς αλλά όχι για πάντα! Εγώ προσωπικά έχω ζήσει μόνος μου πολλά χρόνια! Το να μοιράζασαι τις σκέψεις σου και τα συναισθήματα σου είναι κάτι μοναδικό! Χρειάζεται να μιλάς με τον εαυτό σου ακόμη και όταν βρίσκεσαι σε μια σχέση όμως! Τα πάντα στη ζωή χρειάζονται μια ισορροπία.

----------


## DelMem201217a

Εξαρτάται. Όταν λες ερωτικό σύντροφο εννοείς σύντροφο γενικά ή σύντροφο μαζί με σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα;

Χωρίς σύντροφο γενικά: νομίζω μια ιταλίδα γυναίκα πέθανε πρόσφατα στα 110+ , είχε χωρίσει πριν το '40 νομίζω και μετά δεν έκανε κάτι ξανά. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Στη σημερινή εποχή των τσοντοσελίδων, του online αυνανισμού! (δες ανάρτηση προχθεσινή) κλπ., αρκετοί το καταφέρνουν αυτό που ρωτάς.

----------


## kozchr

> εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω απολυτως κανενα προβλημα!





> Κι εγω δε μου λειπει





> Ναι γιατί όχι...


Εσείς που λέτε ότι δεν σας λείπει κάποιος σύντροφος, πέρα απο το κομμάτι του να μοιράζεσαι, συντροφικότητα κτλ, πως τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξουαλικό κομμάτι? 
Χειρονακτικά, με onenight stand, σε κόκκινα σπιτάκια?

----------


## elis

Εγώ πρωσοπικα δεν έχω την ηλικία σου κι έχω σχιζοφρένεια πως το βλέπεις εσύ που είσαι έξυπνος

----------


## kozchr

Εlis σε ότι αφορά την ηλικία μου,μεγαλύτερος απο σένα είμαι και σχετικά κοντά με την δική σου. Δεν έχω σχιζοφρένεια αλλά έχω άλλα θέματα. Επίσης δεν έχω δηλώσει πουθενά ότι με θεωρώ έξυπνο. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που με θεωρούν έξυπνο αλλά εγώ τον εαυτό μου, δεν τον θεωρώ έξυπνο. Και επίσης μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά το ότι πάσχει κάποιος από οποιαδήποτε ψυχική ασθένεια ή διαταραχή δεν έχει να κάνει με το αίσθημα της μοναξιάς, της διαχείρισης των ανθρώπινων αναγκών σε σεξουαλικό επίπεδο αν και από ότι διαβάζω εδώ μέσα, τα ψυχοφάρμακα δημιουργούν προβλήματα σε αυτό το κομμάτι.
Οπότε το ερώτημα παραμένει...

----------


## elis

Κανεισ λαθοσ γτ το να ρίξεις ένα κορίτσι θέλει η μυαλό η εμφάνιση με την σχιζοφρένεια πηγαίνουν περίπατο όλα εγώ ασ πούμε ήμουν μποντι μπιλντερ τώρα σε όσους το λέω δεν το πιστεύουν γι αυτό δεν το λέω άστο μην το ψάχνεις γίνεται παντωσ αν θεσ κ να παντρευτεισ ακόμα αλλά δεν θέλουμε γτ πολύ απλά εγώ έχω τραύματα από την μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου κ δεν θέλω προβλήματα κι άλλα

----------


## iwannaaa

> Εσείς που λέτε ότι δεν σας λείπει κάποιος σύντροφος, πέρα απο το κομμάτι του να μοιράζεσαι, συντροφικότητα κτλ, πως τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξουαλικό κομμάτι? 
> Χειρονακτικά, με onenight stand, σε κόκκινα σπιτάκια?


Ο αυνανισμος δεν αρκει?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Poet

Όχι δεν αρκεί, επειδή δεν έχει σχέση με το σέξ! Είναι απλώς κάτι για εκτόνωση.

----------


## elis

Το πολύ το φικι φικι κάνει το μυαλό φιρικι

----------


## iwannaaa

> Όχι δεν αρκεί, επειδή δεν έχει σχέση με το σέξ! Είναι απλώς κάτι για εκτόνωση.


Απο το τιποτα μια χαρα ειναι

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DelMem201217a

Ο αυνανισμός σεξ είναι. Σεξ με τον εαυτό μας. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι (κυρίως γυναίκες) που δεν καταφέρνουν να φτάσουν σε οργασμό με τη σεξουαλική επαφή αλλά τα καταφέρνουν πολύ καλά με την αυτοϊκανοποίηση.

Οι ανάγκες του ανθρώπου κατηγοριοποιούνται. Πρώτα προσπαθείς να καλύψεις την ανάγκη για φαγητό, νερό, στέγη και μετά το σεξ. Αν νομίζετε μερικοί ότι ο άνθρωπος δε μπορεί χωρίς σεξ, ρωτήστε κανέναν που έζησε σε στρατόπεδο συγκεντρωσης ή φυλακή ασφαλείας "και πώς ζούσες χωρίς σεξ;" τότε θα καταλάβετε πολλά!

----------


## kozchr

@catty 
Λες και εμείς δεν πήγαμε στρατό και δεν ξέρουμε τι κάναμε και τι γινόταν εκεί μέσα... Και προσωπικά επειδή απείχα από τις ομαδικές "μαλακίες" για το ποιος θα χύσει πιο μακριά, δεν καθόμουν να την μετράω με άλλους στο μπάνιο κτλ είχαν βγει διάφορα συμπεράσματα για το ποιον μου..
Η να μην πούμε πχ για μοναστήρια που έχουν ακουστεί διάφορα κατά καιρούς και εκεί υποτίθεται ότι η επαφή με τον Θεό, αναστέλλει τέτοιου είδους "ανάγκες"..



> Απο το τιποτα μια χαρα ειναι
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αν η επιλογή σου είναι συνειδητή το να απέχεις, σαφώς και είναι χαρά. Αν απέχεις όμως επειδή δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς, τότε υπάρχει θέμα..

----------


## DelMem201217a

kozchr στο στρατό έχεις καλλυμένες τις βιολογικές ανάγκες. Τροφή, στέγη, νερό. Άτυχος παραλληλισμός. Στο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης παλεύεις για επιβίωση. Ο άστεγος το ίδιο. Θα τολμούσες να ρωτήσεις έναν άστεγο πώς τη βγάζεις χωρίς σεξ; Απλά θέλω να σου πω ότι ο άνθρωπος ζει χωρίς σεξ. Μη σας φαίνεται τόσο περίεργο.

----------


## kozchr

Oχι δε μου φαίνεται καθόλου παράξενο.Απλά εγώ λέω ότι το σεξ είναι και αυτό ανάγκη. Ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ζήσει και με πολύ λίγο φαϊ. Και σε μια σκηνή πχ αντί για κανονικό σπίτι.. Οταν όμως δεν μπορεί ή δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει αλλιώς. Και εκεί ερχόμαστε στο ερώτημα του πρώτου θέματος.. Πόσο ικανοποιητική είναι η ζωή κάποιου χωρίς ερωτική ζωή? Οταν κάποιος αναρωτιέται γιαυτό? Που προφανώς για να αναρωτιέται, σημαίνει ότι κάτι τον τρώει μέσα του και αναρωτιέται και δεν το κάνει από επιλογή να απέχει...
Ναι στον άστεγο δε θα ρωτούσα αυτό αλλά θες να μου πεις ότι πχ αν πήγαινε σε έναν άστεγο μια γυναικάρα και του έλεγε "έλα σπίτι μου, να πλυθείς, να φας και μετά να με μπιπ" αυτός θα έλεγε για το σεξ "οχι, όχι δε θέλω είμαι άστεγος?"

----------


## iwannaaa

Εγω αναρωτιεμαι γτ ειμαι στην εφηβεια και ψαχνομαι και γτ εχω μερικες ιδιαιτεροτητες και θελω να ξερω αν θα ειμαι καλυμμενη και μονη μου.παντως η αυτοικανοποιηση στην οποια προσφατα στραφηκα εχει αποτελεσμα για μενα .πριν δεν ενιωθα ανετα αλλα τωρα με ανακουφισε.αυτα.σας ευχαριστω

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Και αυτές τις ιδιαιτερότητες όπως λες να μην είχες πάλι στην ηλικία που είσαι θα έψαχνες να βρεις τι γίνεται σε αυτό το κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Μπορεί Δηλαδή να μην αναρωτιόσουν αν είσαι λεσβία και να ήθελες να βρεις κάποιο αγόρι για να κάνεις σχέση. Θεωρώ ότι είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και ειδικά κατά την εφηβεία όπου στο ανθρώπινο σώμα επέρχονται διάφορες αλλαγές ο άνθρωπος να ψάχνει τη σεξουαλικότητά του.

Στάλθηκε από το X5PROx32 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DelMem201217a

kozchr τα έφερα σαν παραδείγματα να δεις ότι οι άνθρωποι ζουν χωρίς αυτό! Εντάξει σίγουρα είναι περιπτώσεις, αλλάόμως γινεται να ζήσει κάποιος χωρίς αυτό. Το αν είναι ή όχι χαρούμενος είναι άλλο θέμα. Και μην ξεχνάς και τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν λίμπιντο (ασέξουαλ). Ιωάννα καλή είναι η αυτοϊκανοποίηση, αλλά αν γίνεται τόσο συχνά, ή σε τέτοιο βαθμό που επηρεάζει άλλους τομείς της ζωής, τότε γίνεται προβληματική.

----------


## iwannaaa

Σε ποιους τομεις? Καλα δεν το κανουμε και συνεχεια.μονο για αποβολη εντασης.ποσο δλδ θεωρειται φυσιολογικο?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ιωάννα το πολύ το τακα τάκα κάνει το παιδί μαλακά

----------


## DelMem201217a

Ιωάννα δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με το πόσο συχνά γίνεται όσο αν η συχνότητα ή ο χρόνος επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Παράδειγμα αν κάποιος είναι να γράψει διαγώνισμα φυσικής αλλά αντι να διαβάσει αφιερωσει όλο το χρόνο του εκεί και γράψει κάτω από τη βάση, ε τότε καταλαβαίνεις επηρεάζει αρνητικά  :Wink:

----------


## willowfairy

> Εσείς που λέτε ότι δεν σας λείπει κάποιος σύντροφος, πέρα απο το κομμάτι του να μοιράζεσαι, συντροφικότητα κτλ, πως τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξουαλικό κομμάτι? 
> Χειρονακτικά, με onenight stand, σε κόκκινα σπιτάκια?



Οταν τρως αγαπητε μου, παρα πολυ καιρο ''παστιτσιο''...καποια στιγμη, δεν θα θελεις ουτε να το ξαναδεις στο πιατο σου!
Το πολυ 'Κυριε ελεησον'' το βαιρεται και ο παππας!
Και αν θελεις να ξερεις ΔΕΝ εχουμε οι γυναικες τις ιδιες ορμονες με τις δικες σας, οποτε τα ''κοκκινα σπιτακια'' και τις ''χειρονακτικες εργασιες'' κρατα τα για τον εαυτο σου!!! Θα σου χρειαστουν!!!

----------


## DelMem201217a

willowfairy είσαι τόσο σίγουρη; Η κύρια ορμόνη που ευθύνεται για τη σεξουαλικότητα στη γυναίκα είναι η τεστοστερόνη, η ίδια που ευθύνεται και για τη σεξουαλικότητα του άνδρα. Οι γυναίκες μπορεί να μην είναι καλές πελάτισσες στα κόκκινα σπιτάκια, είναι όμως στους οίκους μασάζ. Δεν τα ξέρεις καλά. Κι επίσης το ότι οι γυναίκες θέλουν λιγότερο σεξ από τους άνδρες είναι κι αυτός ένας μύθος που έχει καταρριφθεί. Δεν είναι και τόσο σωστό όταν μιλάμε να νιώθουμε ότι εκπροσωπούμε όλον τον πληθυσμό του γένους μας. Αυτές οι γενικεύσεις δεν οδηγούν πουθενά.

----------


## elis

Γουιλοου φέρυ είναι μύθος ότι οι άντρες θέλουν συνέχεια σεξ νομίζω όσοι αγαπάνε το κορίτσι τους καλύπτονται συναισθηματικά κι από τη συζήτηση

----------


## JohnT

Κάνα δυο post ακόμα και θα διαβάσουμε ότι το φυσιολογικό για έναν άνθρωπο είναι να μην έχει ούτε σύντροφο ούτε ερωτική ζωή. Συνέλθετε!

----------


## elis

Θα στο πω απλά είναι σαν το φαι κάποιοι τρώνε πολύ κάποιοι τρώνε λίγο κάποιοι κάνουν δίαιτα εμείς φάγαμε φάτε κι εσείς μέχρι τα πενήντα έχετε καιρό

----------


## JohnT

Άμα δεν είχες φάει όμως?

----------


## elis

Άμα δεν είχες φάει φάε οπότε μπορείς δε σε κρίνω μην κρίνεις εμένα όμως που βαρέθηκα γιατί εγώ δε σε κρίνω

----------


## JohnT

Όχι δε με κατάλαβες. Δε σε κρίνω. Απλά λέω ότι αν είσαι χορτάτος και έχεις φτάσει σε μια ηλικία προφανώς δε σε νοιάζει. Η κοπέλα όμως που άνοιξε το θέμα είναι πολύ νέα.

----------


## elis

Δικαίωμα της το τι θα κάνει άλλος χορταινει με λίγα άλλος με πολλά σαν τα λεφτά σαν το φαι έτσι είναι κι αυτό

----------


## NATURALE75

> Ποστευετε οτι μπορουμε να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας ικανοποιητικα χωρις ερωτικο συντροφο?


όχι με τίποτα

----------


## elis

Μονο αμα εισαι πατερασ η μανα

----------


## NATURALE75

> Κανεισ λαθοσ γτ το να ρίξεις ένα κορίτσι θέλει η μυαλό η εμφάνιση με την σχιζοφρένεια πηγαίνουν περίπατο όλα εγώ ασ πούμε ήμουν μποντι μπιλντερ τώρα σε όσους το λέω δεν το πιστεύουν γι αυτό δεν το λέω άστο μην το ψάχνεις γίνεται παντωσ αν θεσ κ να παντρευτεισ ακόμα αλλά δεν θέλουμε γτ πολύ απλά εγώ έχω τραύματα από την μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου κ δεν θέλω προβλήματα κι άλλα


Και εγώ file πήγαινα gym
μετά την κατάθλιψη ούτε να περπατήσω δεν μπορώ
ούτε μύγα δεν μου κάθεται

----------


## iwannaaa

Η ζωη μου φαυλος κυκλος.Ημουν ερωτευμενη με μια πολυ καλη κοπελα που ηταν φιλη μου και φετος της το πα και πραγματικα δε ξερω τι σκεφτεται για μενα.δεν αντεδρασε ποτε.απλως απελπιζομαι γτ η ζωη μου ειναι ενας κυκλος οπου ερωτευομαι φιλες μου και αυτες ειναι στρειτ και τα φτιαχνουν με αγορια κι η ζωη περναει και μενω μονη μ και θεωρω οτι με κοροιδευουν και με λυπουνται.και τα συναισθηματα μου ειναι τοσο ευγενη αλλα δεν αναγνωριζει κανεις την αξια τους.Εγωιστικο αυτο που θα πω αλλα πως να μην αυτοκτονησω μετα? Νομιζετε οτι εγω το θελω να ερωτευομαι φιλες μου? Δεν το εχω προσχεδιασει .Κι ομως αυτες προχωρουν και γω μενω μονη

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ρε ιωαννα και να σε θελει δε θα παει μαζι σου για να μην την κρινουν πολυ πιθανο να μην ειχαν προβλημα να δοκιμασουν αλλα αμα το μαθει ο αντρασ μετα τι κανουν ειναι πονηρεσ δεν ειναι οτι δε θελουν

----------


## elis

Να σου πω εγω ιστορια δικη μου οταν ημουν μικροσ σου ειπα δουλευα ειχα πολυ πλακα κ ημουν ψηλοσ καμια δε με ηθελε ξερεισ γιατι τωρα το εμαθα βρωμουσα ιδρωτιλα καποιεσ φορεσ

----------


## elis

Δεν το καταλαβαινα παιδι ημουν δουλεια σχολειο μπαλλα η μανα μου επλενε συνεχεια κι ομωσ δεν ηταν δυνατον να μη βρωμαω λιγακι

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/-43I2GkbGMQ

----------

